# Dappled does need some opinions



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey guys I am thinking about buying these, the sire is Max boer iMax premiere. The dam Side is unknown, but are boer,

They are 14 months old, seller is asking 700 for both, they are a little far away so shipping is gonna be a a little bit of money. Are they with 700? And how do they look? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are pretty girls.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice looking does! but wondering about their size.....the hay feeders make them look quite small for 14 months old, don't you think?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How much do they weigh?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey they are 100lbs and other is 110lbs 

The breeder who bred these does are not the person who's selling them, 

Another person bought them and is getting out of goats he is switching to cows,


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Size sounds great! It must just be the way the pics are taken then.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, they sound to be of good weight. The feeders must be huge, LOL 

I would get them, the price is really good too.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd get them  Often dapples are a lot of money.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

They are gonna be roughly 1k to my House, are they still worth that? 
So roughly 500 each


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Are they registered? 50%? Or can they be?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are they registered? And/or is that important to you? 

Are they polled or disbudded? And is the rest of your herd horn-less?

I would ask how much grain they are being fed a day (so you can get an idea if they are easy or hard keepers). 

From a meat production standpoint - they are a bit pricey at $500 each but if you are in to show stock and these are registered purebreds then it's a good price.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thee guy that is selling them bought them as commercial so they can't be registered,


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

They are disbudded. My herd is all horned, 

They are not registered and can't be, since the guy bought them for commercial


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If it were me personally, I would really hesistate to bring two disbudded young does into a horned herd. It CAN work, but you just can't predict if it will. Certainly bringing them in as a pair helps so they have each other to bond and rely on but I wouldn't do it in my herd.


----------

